# H110 + i7 4790k + Gigabyte Z97X-SLI   Temperatur Auslesefehler auf allen Ebenen



## Ph0nestyle (1. Juni 2015)

[size=+2]Guten Abend liebe Gemeinde,[/size]

zunächst ersteinmal das *aktuelle System* welches ich im Aufbau/Betreuung habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Betriebssystem:* Windows 8.1 Pro 64Bit

*CPU:* i7-4790K
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte Z97X-SLI
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance Pro Series 1600MHZ 16GB
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
*Wakü:* Corsair H110 Extreme Performance 280mm
*Netzteil:* Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 650Watt
*Wärmeleitpaste:* Arctic Cooling MX-2
*Gehäuse:* Corsair 450D
Edit: Samsung 250SSD , und eine andere 1,5tb HDD sind verbaut (ist hier nicht von Belangen)

*Lüfter:*
*Frontlüfter:*(2X)  be quiet Pure Wings 2 1000rpm(140mm)
*Rearlüfter:*Noiseblocker eLoop B12-P (120mm)
*Radiatorlüfter:* Stock/Standart (ja schlagt mich, werden noch ausgetauscht)
*Lüfter übrig:* Alle Case Lüfter vom Corsair 450D + Nanoxia Deep Silence 140mm 1100 rpm 
(ein zweiter davon war ursprünglich mit diesem als Radiatorlüfterersatz gedacht, da statischer Druck größer als bei Stock und leiser ...bin mir aber noch unschlüssig ob es nicht doch ein Noctua sein soll)

_Um das Kabelmanagement kümmer ich mich noch! _
[size=+2]
Hier die Problematik:[/size]

Nach dem Zusammenbau stellte ich fest das weder die Temperaturen vom Bios noch die in Windows ausgelesenen stimmen konnten.

*Raumtemperatur:* 25-28 Grad (gefühlt )
*Bios ausgelesene CPU Temperatur:* 42 - 45 Grad (meines Erachtens zu warm für idle)
*Core Temp Temperatur:*25-31 Grad (meines Erachtens zu kühl für dieses Wakü Setting)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem ich Prime 95 durchlaufen lassen habe kam heraus, dass sobald ich ihn startete Coretemp in utopische Höhen jenseits der 90 Grad wanderte ...
 was von einen Moment zum anderen mir als nonsense erscheint und eher eine Berechnung auf Basis der Leistungsaufnahme ist bzw. gleicht.

Ausprobiert habe ich auch HW-Info 64 ... mit ähnlichen Ergebnissen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Problematik liegt darin, dass ich keine vertrauenswürdigen Ergebnisse habe mit denen ich das Gerät guten Gewissens stressen kann und nun die Ursache dessen ausfindig machen möchte.

Ich habe auch schon die Pumpeinheit abgenommen(Wärmeleitpaste überprüft, wobei erstaunlich wenig übrig war...->etwas dazugegeben) und erneut angeschraubt (gleichmäßig auf allen 4 Seiten bis es nicht mehr weiter geht bei angenehmen Druck)

*Entgegen der Bilder ist die Pumpeinheit an "CPU_OPT" angeschlossen und im BIOS auf FULL Speed eingestellt. Alle Lüfter sind auf Normal (pwm gesteuert) eingestellt bzw. die Be Quiets hängen am Netzteil*



_Ich würde mich über jegliche Hilfe freuen!_
*Vielen Dank!*
Ph0nestyle


----------



## HisN (1. Juni 2015)

Warum sind 42° zu warm für Idle? Im Bios greifen noch keine Stromspar-Mechanismen, da rennt die CPU volle Pulle, deshalb sind die Werte dort immer höher als im Idle in Windows selbst, denn da Taktet die CPU runter und die Windows-Stromspar-Mechanismen greifen und legen Kerne schlafen und so. Davon nicht verwirren lassen.
Grundsätzlich sind Idle-Werte doch sowieso .... (uninteressant?).

Und das gute an den nicht verlöteten CPUs ist doch: Solange Du die nicht köpfst, ist nicht die Kühlung das Maß der Dinge, sondern wie Intel die Wärmeleitpaste zwischen DIE und HS verteilt hat. Ist das ******* gelaufen, bringt auch die beste Kühlung nix.

Core-Temp kannst Du vertrauen. Wobei ich natürlich wie immer (und immer wieder und wieder und wieder) den Hinweis gebe: Schalte auf Distance to TJMAX. Alle anderen Temperaturen sind gewürfelt.

Du hörst das Wasser rauschen? Der Radi wird warm?
Wärmeübergang funktioniert

Radi wird nicht warm? Kein Wärmeübergang von CPU zum Pumpen-Element.


----------



## Stueppi (1. Juni 2015)

Ich würde sagen entweder haste den Kühler nicht richtig drauf oder Kühler funktioniert nicht richtig.
Ich sehe du hast eine VID von ca. 1,333V, das ist viel zu hoch.


----------



## wildcat76 (1. Juni 2015)

Ich würde die Lüfter unter den Radiar schrauben und die warme Luft nach draußen pusten.

Es wird dir jetzt nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, aber die Temperaturen im Gehäuse werden sinken.


----------



## HisN (1. Juni 2015)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Ich sehe du hast eine VID von ca. 1,333V, das ist viel zu hoch.



Es sei denn, man will 4.8Ghz erreichen^^


----------



## Ph0nestyle (1. Juni 2015)

_vielen Dank für die schnelle Resonanz!_
Ich höre das Wasser kaum, ein vibrieren am Schlauch ist wahrnehmbar und der Radiator ist unberuhigend kühl.
Ich habe die Pumpeinheit bereits neu aufgesetzt und überprüft ob die Backplate richtig sitzt.
Eine andere Radiatorlüfterposition ist erstmal nebensächlich.
VID  .... irgendwelche Bios Einstellungen die ich anpassen sollte?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (1. Juni 2015)

Setz die VID im Bios mal auf ca. 1,15V-1,2V (besser unter 1,2 bleiben) und fixe dann die Spannung. Dann sollten die Temps deutlich sinken.
So läuft meiner Stabil auf 4,5GHz und ich hab das gleiche Borad und CPU wie du.
MfG


----------



## Zyklon83 (1. Juni 2015)

wildcat76 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Lüfter unter den Radiar schrauben und die warme Luft nach draußen pusten.
> 
> Es wird dir jetzt nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, aber die Temperaturen im Gehäuse werden sinken.



Genau so und die CPU Spannung etwas senken weil 1,33V find ich persönlich schon sehr hoch.


----------



## Bandicoot (1. Juni 2015)

Ich würde den Hecklüfter noch drehen das der Frischluft hinten in den Tower drückt, Spannung senken auf jedenfall, die Lüfter unter den Radiator setzen und den Kabelsalat ordnen. 
Ach und wenn möglich nimmen das Stück 6 auf 8Pin Adapter an der Grafikkarte raus, du hast ein 8Pin am Netzteil.


----------



## wildcat76 (1. Juni 2015)

@Bandicoot 

Beim Lüfter drehen könnte aber die Wärme der Graka zum Problem werden.


----------



## Bandicoot (2. Juni 2015)

Richtig, aber die verteilt eh die wärme im Tower. Kamineffekt nutzen, warme Luft steigt auf. Aber so kommt noch etwas Frischluft in Tower, die vom Radiator ober angesaugt wird und etwas die Komponeten um die CPU mit einem Lüftchen versorgt. 
Muss er aber Testen, bei meine zwei PC's ist es bei dem einem Sinnvoll und beim 2. staut es sich auf wie von Dir beschrieben auf.
Aber Temp. Probleme sehen anders aus, die Spannung runteregeln bringt schon viel, da muss er fast nichts mehr ändern. Sonst passt es doch.


----------



## xHaru (2. Juni 2015)

Ganz einfach: Du wirst wahrscheinlich ein schlecht verpastetes Exemplar erhalten haben. Ich hab bei der Automatikspannung im Idle ca. 25-35°C, kommt halt drauf an, obs morgens oder abends ist.  Und ich hab nur nen popeligen Himalaya 2 drauf. 

Da kannst du selbst mit der WaKü nichts machen.


----------



## freezy94 (3. Juni 2015)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Richtig, aber die verteilt eh die wärme im Tower. Kamineffekt nutzen, warme Luft steigt auf. Aber so kommt noch etwas Frischluft in Tower, die vom Radiator ober angesaugt wird und etwas die Komponeten um die CPU mit einem Lüftchen versorgt.
> Muss er aber Testen, bei meine zwei PC's ist es bei dem einem Sinnvoll und beim 2. staut es sich auf wie von Dir beschrieben auf.
> Aber Temp. Probleme sehen anders aus, die Spannung runteregeln bringt schon viel, da muss er fast nichts mehr ändern. Sonst passt es doch.



Seit wann gibt es einen Kamineffekt bei bewegter Masse (Luft)?!

Die Lüfteranordnung ist okay. Temperaturen unter Last deutlich zu hoch - ebenso die Spannung - bitte anpassen.


----------



## Bandicoot (3. Juni 2015)

Ja zieh dich an der Redewendung auf


----------



## DummBazz (3. Juni 2015)

ich habe die corsair 110 gt und ganz gute werte damit.beim zocken ca. 50grad.
überprüfe mal ob die backplate richtig rum sitzt,also die einkerbungen um die schrauben .nicht die platte über die schrauben.den radiator würde ich anders einbauen,die schläuche müssen ja nicht vor dem lüfter sein.meine lüfter sitzen unter dem radiator so das nach oben raus gesaugt wird.

hier im forum hatte ich gelesen das die neueren prime95 versionen solche hitze verursachen.evtl mal ne ältere nehmen


----------



## Ph0nestyle (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
heute hatte ich endlich die Zeit um neue Einstellungen zu testen, mit Erfolg!  (ohne andere Programmversionen)
Es lag tatsächlich daran das die VID zu hoch eingestellt war.

Standardisiert war in den Einstellungen:
CPU VRIN Override : 1,800V
CPU Vcore: 1,468V
und im Vcore offset 0V

nun geändert
CPU VRIN Override: 1,550 V
CPU Vcore:1,150 V
Vcore offset erneut 0V

Et voila die Temperaturen sind wieder einigermaßen im Soll Bereich!(unter 30 Grad im Idle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Bios stimmte mich dann die Temperatur auch zufrieden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun konnte ich beruhigt erneut Prime95 durchlaufen lassen (am Rande ich hatte letztens den Small FFT Test gemacht sprich maximale Wärme und nicht Blend .....nur am Rande .....diesmal hab ich beides ausprobiert)
Jeweils auf 8 Threads, logisch.

Blend Test (i.d.R. unter 50 Grad):


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Small FFT(i.d.R. unter 70 Grad):


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zufrieden!*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nun zu der Lüfteranordnung:
@Bandicoot 
Wenn ich den Original P8 Stecker finde so kommt der definitiv rein, war nur eine Notvariante um erstmal zu testen.

Ich halte von der "Kaminvariante" recht wenig, da die Radiatorlüfter recht langsam drehen und auch die neuen die rein kommen ebenfalls langsam drehen werden.
Daher könnte die Abwärme von der Graka und dem Board nicht vernünftig durch den Radiator durch im Push Betrieb. Durch den Luftstrom blase ich die Warme Luft lieber raus und nur kühle von vorn rein.

Ich werde nachdem ich den Kabelsalat geordnet habe unter der Graka noch einen 120er neben dem Netzteil installieren der auch dort die warme Luft herausbefördert.
Der Besitzer ist kein Power User (zumindest zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt), daher mache ich mir um Abwärme vom Board und der Graka wenig Gedanken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@DummBazz die Backplate habe ich nun nocheinmal ein drittes mal kontrolliert und sie sitzt wirklich gut. Zu zweit war die Montage deutlich leichter und wiegesagt ich habe die Schrauben auf der Vorderseite gleichmäßig abwechselnd angezogen.
Editer Radiator sitzt so herum, da er so gut reingepasst hat und der PWM gesteuerte Noiseblocker im Rear Bereich könnte wenn auch nur marginal das Wasser in den Schläuchen mit kühlen.

Allerdings ist die Pumpe immernoch für mich nicht wahrnehmbar, die Schläuche vibrieren und der Radiator wird nicht warm. Das gibt mir zu denken, aber scheint normal zu sein.
Edit: Am Anfang beim aller ersten Start hat man ein "entlüften" wahrnehmen können und danach war Sie einfach nicht mehr wirklich wahrnehmbar (liegt wahrscheinlich auch an den lauten Stock Lüftern).

Ich bedanke mich schonmal herzlich bei allen!
*Gibt es noch Vorschläge und Gedanken so immer raus damit*


----------



## xHaru (3. Juni 2015)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es einen Kamineffekt bei bewegter Masse (Luft)?!



Schon immer. 
Bis zu nem gewissen Grad kann man den verstärken.


----------



## freezy94 (3. Juni 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Schon immer. [emoji38]
> Bis zu nem gewissen Grad kann man den verstärken.


Bitte noch mal in die Schule. [emoji1]


----------



## DummBazz (4. Juni 2015)

naja wenn du so glücklich bist...ich an deiner stelle hätte den radiator nochmal gedreht damit die schläuche von rechts kommen und nicht vor den lüftern sind...
die corsair lüfter waren kacke,die habe ich durch noctua nf-a14 pwm ersetzt.echt top


----------

